# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  Lenovo تدخل المنافسة و تطلق سراح IdeaPad U110

## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://www.gadgetsarabia.com/wp-*******/2008/05/lenovo-u110.jpg[/IMG]
يبدو أن Lenovo تضع الMacBook Air نصب عينيها في مخاطبة فئة الحاسبات الخفيفة المعدة للحركة, فنحن لا ننسى الX300 الذي يعد أحد أبرز منافسي الMacBook Air و لكن هذة المرة يبدو أن Lenovo تقترب أكثر, فالعيب الوحيد الذي رآه الكثيرون في الX300 هو الشكل الخارجي الغير جذاب و هو ما يبدو أن Lenovo قد خاطبته هذة المرة. Lenovo تنافس بشكل عام في مدى الحاسبات المحمولة ذات قياس 11 الى 12 إنش و هي حاسبات أصغر من المعتاد بدرجة بسيطة و تعول بشكل رئيسي على خفة الوزن و الامكانيات المتقدمة.



إذا, ماذا أعدت Lenovo لنا هذة المرة ؟
حاسب Lenovo IdeaPad U110 هو حاسب محمول بشاشة بقياس 11.1 إنش عريضة و تعمل بتقنية LED و بدقة عرض تصل الى 1366 × 768 . و لكن بعيدا عن الشاشة, كيف خاطبت Lenovo هذا السوق ؟؟ 
بداية أجد أكثر ما يثير الاهتمام هنا هو أن حاسب U110 جاء بوزن 997 جرام تقريبا و هو ما يعني أن الجهاز خفيف الوزن لدرجة هائلة و أخف من الMacBook Air ب400 جرام تقريبا. الحاسب يعمل بمعالج Intel Core2Duo 1.6 Ghz 4Mb Cache, قرص صلب تقليدي بسعة 120GB, ذاكرة بسعة 2GB, معالج جرافيكس من انتل Intel’s GMA X3100 و كاميرا ويب بدقة 1.3 ميجا بكسل.
يبدو أن التعويذة السحرية التي اتبعتها Lenovo للوصول الى هذا الوزن المثالي اضافة بالطبع للتصميم و الأجزاء المستخدمة هو في عدم وجود وحدة DVD مدمجة و لكن Lenovo على النقيض من Apple تقدم هذة الوحدة بشكل مجاني متضمن في سعر الجهاز و هي وحدة خارجية قادرة على قراءة و كتابة اسطوانات الDVD ذات الطبقتين.
الحاسب يباع بسعر 1899$ مع وجود نسخة أخرى تباع بسعر 1999$ مزودة بذاكرة بسعة 3GB.

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكوووور ع الطرح الرااائع.

بصراحة نفسي اشوفه.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم

----------

